# Leak proof condensation free tanks



## Rafique (19/4/17)

The only tank that has never let me down is my OBS, no leaking or condensation.

Is there such a thing as a leak proof condensation free bottom air RTA tank ?

Majority of tanks I have owned leak after the first few refill or have some condensation under the tank or around the air holes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (19/4/17)

I've had the same issue with most tanks especially the condensation. So I moved from the Limitless XL to the EXO XL and never had an issue since. I'm ordering my third one end of the month 

I have to add though that all of them leak or have condensation. It's just a waaay lesser degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (19/4/17)

I've heard tanks like THE TROLL and Mage GTA also might not leak. 

Have you perhaps used any of these ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/17)

Skyline.


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Gersh said:


> I've heard tanks like THE TROLL and Mage GTA also might not leak.
> 
> Have you perhaps used any of these ?
> 
> ...




No I havent, the reviews on the Mage got me concerned with wicking. I had the troll 25 RTA but flavour wasnt too good for me on it


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

@Rob Fisher 

Im scared to ask but whats the price on those.


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (19/4/17)

I've really been loving the Engine RTA haven't had leak issues with it and seriously like the flavour on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Im scared to ask but whats the price on those.



One hundred and eighty five Euro.


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Not any of the sub-ohm ones that I know of or have tried - other than the OBS Engine that you mention. My GEM tank has never leaked or had any condensation, but it is a purely MTL flavour tank, single coil, high resistance.


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> One hundred and eighty five Euro.




I was about to say il get it till I saw Euro at the end

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Andre said:


> Not any of the sub-ohm ones that I know of or have tried - other than the OBS Engine that you mention. My GEM tank has never leaked or had any condensation, but it is a purely MTL flavour tank, single coil, high resistance.



@Andre Can you post a pic of the Gem ?

I think or I might be mistaken but do the kayfuns leak


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Andre Can you post a pic of the Gem ?
> 
> I think or I might be mistaken but do the kayfuns leak


I have not tried a Kayfun. Pic of my GEM - not made anymore as far as I know.






Found some more picture @Rafique.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Very nice


----------



## shabbar (19/4/17)

Andre said:


> I have not tried a Kayfun. Pic of my GEM - not made anymore as far as I know.




if im not mistaken you bought it for the sx mini m class right ?


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

shabbar said:


> if im not mistaken you bought it for the sx mini m class right ?


Might have been the other way around, do not remember. Still in daily service, always filled with Mike's Mega Mixes' Lime Party.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (19/4/17)

Avo 24 or Digiflavor Son GTA


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Sprint said:


> Avo 24 or Digiflavor Son GTA


Avo still prone to leak if left on the side, it's one tank that I never get dry hits on and flavour is good


----------



## Tai (19/4/17)

Mage GTA, Serpent 22 rdta


----------



## Rafique (19/4/17)

Andre said:


> I have not tried a Kayfun. Pic of my GEM - not made anymore as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's got some good flavour with that chimney @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (19/4/17)

I have a Cleito Aspire 120, it also leaks. Damn annoying 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (19/4/17)

I have two Ammit 3D Airflow RTA tanks. Close the juice flow ports, fill up or top up, open the juice ports and vape away. Never had a single leak.

Interesting thing about the Ammit is you don’t need to add nicotine to your juice because the box it comes in says: ‘This product contains Nicotine which is a highly addictive substance.’

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## jguile415 (19/4/17)

Every tank I've ever used has had some form of condensation issue.. If you heat up liquid into vapour it will always turn back into liquid as it cools down, science..  BTW...I'm back!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/17)

My favourite is the Limitless RDTA Plus. (Not bottom air flow)
Only leaked once when it was on it's side in the car.
Easy to build and wick.
Perfect.


----------



## Caramia (20/4/17)

OBS Engine FTW!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/17)

Rafique said:


> The only tank that has never let me down is my OBS, no leaking or condensation.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a leak proof condensation free bottom air RTA tank ?
> 
> Majority of tanks I have owned leak after the first few refill or have some condensation under the tank or around the air holes.



_My OBS Crius, was a great, leak-free tank.
UD Zephyrus V2 - Never leaked- No matter how great or bad your build - 
Geekvape Avo =- no leaks- Had a clone - which made me want the original - Badly. - The worst is: Just the shits - if you accidentally unscrew the bottom glass when trying to screw it off your mod  
Digiflavour Fuji - Sexiest deck and juice channels ever built-on with these hands - 
UD Bellus = Great- if you build it fantastically - - 
UD Goblin Mini's - have not leaked on me, v1-3 - Didn't ever buy the extension tube for the v3- : 
Hmmm.. _


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Avo still prone to leak if left on the side, it's one tank that I never get dry hits on and flavour is good


My avo laid on it's side for almost an entire day- left it at home, went hiking; - the wicks become extra saturated- But it's dependant on the amount of juice left in the tank section. Mine did not leak, after such a long duration


----------

